# Summer Saugeye Help / Tricks



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I mainly fish Indian. I only been targeting Saugeye a few times this year and have yet to catch a single keeper saugeye in 2018. I’m good with Joshys and Blade Baits but i’m not very good with Jerkbaits. I’m starting to learn how to really feel a Joshy tick the bottom when retrieved. But i just can’t find saugeye. Tried 3:00 - 10:00 today tried southbank boat ramp, old field, and moundwood. Moundwood i had two hits and that was it today. In summer are rain fronts are good thing or bad thing for saugeye? Colder temps i always thought it was good in summer but i’m a rookie at saugeye fishing so i really don’t know. I really want to learn the “ small “ details that make can change your day fishing. Weather patterns, all that, or does it matter? Any helps appreciated


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

does anyone have a picture or graph of the old riverbed that is said to go by old field? If so could you possibly pm it too me? i’m interested in that spot but don’t know pin point where the channels at


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> does anyone have a picture or graph of the old riverbed that is said to go by old field? If so could you possibly pm it too me? i’m interested in that spot but don’t know pin point where the channels at


I am in northeast ohio and have been struggling for a couple years now on summer saugeye bite.Just can't figure them out


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> does anyone have a picture or graph of the old riverbed that is said to go by old field? If so could you possibly pm it too me? i’m interested in that spot but don’t know pin point where the channels at


search for topografic map that area.
you have to fish all time and you will hit them some day good,if you fish only few times it is miss or hit.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

There is 2 very good sticky's at the top of page about saugeye fishing. They have a lot of good info.


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

One thing I've found is summer saugs don't always stay on the bottom deep but suspend over deeper water. That and there are a gazillion 3-4 in. white bass in huge schools right now so it's hard to compete with that. Good luck


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

ristorap said:


> There is 2 very good sticky's at the top of page about saugeye fishing. They have a lot of good info.


read those all the time. learned a lot from them


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

HappySnag said:


> search for topografic map that area.
> you have to fish all time and you will hit them some day good,if you fish only few times it is miss or hit.


i fish indian quite a bit, almost twice a month sometimes more. Never done well with saugeye. I’ve had avery “ patchy “ catching history with them, i’ll catch 2-4 other them, then there gone.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

if Ive learned anything about indian its current current current mix current with bait and thats your best chance. tip your joshies with some crawler and see if that helps. instead of steady retreive try hopping it back like you would with a vibee just slower. that flutter to the bottom mixed with alittle scent can mean all the difference with summertime saugeye. Also spend some time after dark in those same areas and see if it doesnt change.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> i fish indian quite a bit, almost twice a month sometimes more. Never done well with saugeye. I’ve had avery “ patchy “ catching history with them, i’ll catch 2-4 other them, then there gone.


Dont get discouraged.... the guys catching consistant fish especially this time of year are fishing 2/3 times a week up to every day of the week. Summer time saugeye can be very fustrating at times, tons of small bait,fish will scatter through out the lake. Even when they do school up it will be little "wolfpacks"... some areas will hold a few all year long though. Just keep hitting it at often as you can.... with out givong away honey holes that guys have put in countless hours to find about everything is covered here,except maybe try mixing in some shadraps and lipless cranks every once in a while...
Good luck,more consistent bites are right around the corner! There always seems to be a early bite out there in september on vibes... get the gear ready!!!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

93stratosfishnski said:


> if Ive learned anything about indian its current current current mix current with bait and thats your best chance. tip your joshies with some crawler and see if that helps. instead of steady retreive try hopping it back like you would with a vibee just slower. that flutter to the bottom mixed with alittle scent can mean all the difference with summertime saugeye. Also spend some time after dark in those same areas and see if it doesnt change.


Thanks derek, you’ve helped me before and i really appreciate it. When you use your vibe, do you hop it off the bottom? Like pull, let it hit bottom, pull? I’ve just pulled and let it fall but i’ve never fully let it hit bottom. Basically what’s the retrieve with your vibes. I’ve gotten good with controlling a joshy on bottom. I like using 1/4 ounce jig heads they seem to stick better. I’ve tried dragging it along but i didn’t try hopping it. Will try. thanks


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dont get discouraged.... the guys catching consistant fish especially this time of year are fishing 2/3 times a week up to every day of the week. Summer time saugeye can be very fustrating at times, tons of small bait,fish will scatter through out the lake. Even when they do school up it will be little "wolfpacks"... some areas will hold a few all year long though. Just keep hitting it at often as you can.... with out givong away honey holes that guys have put in countless hours to find about everything is covered here,except maybe try mixing in some shadraps and lipless cranks every once in a while...
> Good luck,more consistent bites are right around the corner! There always seems to be a early bite out there in september on vibes... get the gear ready!!!


So the fall bite starts around september ish? I like throwing ripping raps and lipless cranks. So those “ burner “ baits are good in fall? I love how you can just cast those things for miles. What kind of retrieve? I use Flicker shads a lot too i love them things.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

I got a nice sauger at the creek before the rain. Many of the nicer sauger ive caught in the past were also during august. I think staying deep and maybe picking up the action a bit helps. The one recently was on a deep diving silent chartreuse bandit crankbait. Ive had luck with joshys and twister tail jigs too but the cranks seem to really get them to bite. Theyre always in those juicy looking spots that look like sauger/saugeye haunts.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

tpat said:


> I got a nice sauger at the creek before the rain. Many of the nicer sauger ive caught in the past were also during august. I think staying deep and maybe picking up the action a bit helps. The one recently was on a deep diving silent chartreuse bandit crankbait. Ive had luck with joshys and twister tail jigs too but the cranks seem to really get them to bite. Theyre always in those juicy looking spots that look like sauger/saugeye haunts.


Yeah i hear the river are the best bet for summer saugeye / any eye around here. It sucks though because i love about an hour and 30 minutes from the scioto. Closest being a boot outside of marysville on 36. North of O’shaunessy


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes hop your vibe and let it smack the bottom. Your going to snag/catch debris/etc it perfectly imitates dying bait fluttering to the bottom and sitting there. I usually cast them on 20/30lb braid and get most back from snags


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

tpat said:


> I got a nice sauger at the creek before the rain. Many of the nicer sauger ive caught in the past were also during august. I think staying deep and maybe picking up the action a bit helps. The one recently was on a deep diving silent chartreuse bandit crankbait. Ive had luck with joshys and twister tail jigs too but the cranks seem to really get them to bite. Theyre always in those juicy looking spots that look like sauger/saugeye haunts.


Yourright on man,ive hit the river the lasst 3/4 weekends now an have caught more eyes then smallies recently... an every single one have been in holes that just scream saugeye! 

Dillion,ya both buckeye and indian will see a small bite in September then it dies off a bit until a goodoctober cool down.....


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Does anyone do any vertical jigging? How do you work the ( blade/ spoon ) bait? Talking about the deepest water in Indian i always see guys jogging there and i see them catching fish. Do i let the bait hit bottom the pull up? Or jig it slightly above bottom like ice fishing


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

vmc tingler spoon has grown on me a lot these past 2 years been wanting to try vertically at indian


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Does anyone do any vertical jigging? How do you work the ( blade/ spoon ) bait? Talking about the deepest water in Indian i always see guys jogging there and i see them catching fish. Do i let the bait hit bottom the pull up? Or jig it slightly above bottom like ice fishing


I cant go to indian inthe fall an spring w/o seeing guys vertical jigging from there boat. Up an down, up an down.... im not a huge fan of it. I like to cadt at them. But there are times even from the bank it flat out works. Let the fish tell you what they want. I usually start off agressive then back off as needed. But almost always coming back down to hit bottom. 
Vibes,pulse blades,lipless cranks all work.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> vmc tingler spoon has grown on me a lot these past 2 years been wanting to try vertically at indian


Kinda hard to vertical jig in 4’ of water! Lol!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Yeah i hear the river are the best bet for summer saugeye / any eye around here. It sucks though because i love about an hour and 30 minutes from the scioto. Closest being a boot outside of marysville on 36. North of O’shaunessy


River eye bite will turn on significantly earlier than the Lake bite, even shallow lakes. Bite usually picks up after the first major cold front in late August/September and continues strong until mid January. Can't tell you how many times I've been banging River Eye's in September and October while the (shore-bound) Lake guys struggle to even get a fish. Those Lakes really don't seem to turn on until November, at least from what i've gathered.

Personally i'd forget about Indian until October (at the earliest) and focus on either the GMR south of Indian or the Scioto near Columbus. 

Also, a big mistake alot of people make is going too slow too early. In early Fall (September, early October) those S-eye love erratic, fast retrieved floating cranks. Crank em fairly fast, pop them, then let them float to the top. Those eye's will often straight crush them on the rise. I'll throw cranks all the way into late October with phenomenal success. Come November though, it's time to slow it down.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> Kinda hard to vertical jig in 4’ of water! Lol!


You would be suprised!! I have had 30+ fish nites verticle jigging vibes from the bank at buckeye. When at indian in the fall 85%+ of the boats will be vertical jigging blades. There are spots at indian we vertical jig ALOT through out the fall an winter.... lol my mind was blown when i first got into them good at buckeye vertical jigging from the bank,not even on a dock or bridge,on the bank,lol.... we catch saugeye,bass,cats,and wipers. Some times in water so shallow you see your bait hit the top of the water as your lifting up. Its a pretty intense bite in such shallow water.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

An dillion,i assure you there is normaly a good bite come mid-end september on the shallow lakes. It does die back off again but then always picks back up the end of october. An is always a day bite for me except one or two scenarios i get them at nite. There normally not fall pigs, but good eaters.....
But like said if u can get to a river it can b way more consistant


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> An dillion,i assure you there is normaly a good bite come mid-end september on the shallow lakes. It does die back off again but then always picks back up the end of october. An is always a day bite for me except one or two scenarios i get them at nite. There normally not fall pigs, but good eaters.....
> But like said if u can get to a river it can b way more consistant


Yeah Bobby, i'm not by any means saying there isn't a bite on those lakes before November. Just saying it's not nearly as consistent as the River bite starting early on. Come November/December is when our local lakes really start to shine.

Ditto on the Daybite deal, September (for what ever odd reason) is Daybite primetime. Weirdest thing ever, like noon - 3:00pm they will hit for absolutely no apparent reason.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Yeah i hear the river are the best bet for summer saugeye / any eye around here. It sucks though because i love about an hour and 30 minutes from the scioto. Closest being a boot outside of marysville on 36. North of O’shaunessy


If you prefer indian, just keep the confidence high and keep hitting it. If youre fishing on or near the bottom, youre in good shape. The fish are always there. Another idea...drop shotting or carolina rigging a minnow can get lethargic fish to do something if the artificials are not.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

polebender said:


> Kinda hard to vertical jig in 4’ of water! Lol!


the 7-10 foot water in indian...


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

tpat said:


> If you prefer indian, just keep the confidence high and keep hitting it. If youre fishing on or near the bottom, youre in good shape. The fish are always there. Another idea...drop shotting or carolina rigging a minnow can get lethargic fish to do something if the artificials are not.


Yeah when i go saugeye fishing i always have a jig rod, a baitcaster for jerkbaits, blades, etc and another spinning rod with your typical Indian lake live bait rig, with two floating jigs and the weight on the bottom. I used live shad this weekend and well they aren’t my preferred live bait lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Yeah when i go saugeye fishing i always have a jig rod, a baitcaster for jerkbaits, blades, etc and another spinning rod with your typical Indian lake live bait rig, with two floating jigs and the weight on the bottom. I used live shad this weekend and well they aren’t my preferred live bait lol


Just a thought.... sometimes that live bait rig will slow you down..
I usually commit to one or the other. Or if i lnoe im gonna be camping at one spot.
If im in search node though the minnow rig see no action [im not much a titeliner anyways though]


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Just a thought.... sometimes that live bait rig will slow you down..
> I usually commit to one or the other. Or if i lnoe im gonna be camping at one spot.
> If im in search node though the minnow rig see no action [im not much a titeliner anyways though]


that makes sense. i usually only use it when i camp out moundwood or maybe southbank. but i always have it in my car just in case.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> the 7-10 foot water in indian...


Yeah, I know! I was just kidding because most people think of Indian as a very shallow water lake! There’s plenty of the 7-10’ water to vertical jig! Good luck to you!

Next year Buckeye should be back to normal so they say! It was one of the best Saugeye lakes in the state! Hopefully the population hasn’t suffered too much! Looking forward to getting back to catching Saugeye there again!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

polebender said:


> Yeah, I know! I was just kidding because most people think of Indian as a very shallow water lake! There’s plenty of the 7-10’ water to vertical jig! Good luck to you!
> 
> Next year Buckeye should be back to normal so they say! It was one of the best Saugeye lakes in the state! Hopefully the population hasn’t suffered too much! Looking forward to getting back to catching Saugeye there again!


Ok lol yeah last year in fall in was a chilly foggy day and saw maybe 6 boats crowded around dreambridge and it seemed like someone was catching a fish every couple minutes. Something i been wanting to try for a bit


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Ok lol yeah last year in fall in was a chilly foggy day and saw maybe 6 boats crowded around dreambridge and it seemed like someone was catching a fish every couple minutes. Something i been wanting to try for a bit


Yeah, that’s definitely a great area to fish! For saugeyes and crappie both! And of course the catfish! Lol!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

polebender said:


> Yeah, that’s definitely a great area to fish! For saugeyes and crappie both! And of course the catfish! Lol!


I think the whole lake of Indian is a good catfish spot LOL


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> Yeah, I know! I was just kidding because most people think of Indian as a very shallow water lake! There’s plenty of the 7-10’ water to vertical jig! Good luck to you!
> 
> Next year Buckeye should be back to normal so they say! It was one of the best Saugeye lakes in the state! Hopefully the population hasn’t suffered too much! Looking forward to getting back to catching Saugeye there again!


No doubt thebuckeye eye population took a major hit... a big majority of the fish caught the last 3 seasons have been from 2 strong year classes. An at times really easy to catch. 
Imo it will be up to 10 years before it is what it was before the repairs... still fish to b had just far from the world class saugeye fishery it used to be


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Does anyone do any vertical jigging? How do you work the ( blade/ spoon ) bait? Talking about the deepest water in Indian i always see guys jogging there and i see them catching fish. Do i let the bait hit bottom the pull up? Or jig it slightly above bottom like ice fishing


When vertical jigging blade baits, let it hit bottom but only for a second or less and then lift. Most of the saugeyes pin it as it hits bottom, and if you let it lay they realize it's not food and leave it. I see a lot of people take a long pause on the drop and no pause on the lift. Do just the opposite and on the lift hold it for 3 to 5 sec before dropping. I think sometimes it gets their attention. I've even had them grab it while holding on the lift. The lift can be a quick snap or a slow lift, that will depend on the fish. Some days they won't touch a vertical presentation but as mentioned if you cast out and hop it back they will smack it. I have never had any luck with spoons at Indian, however when I camp at Alum in the summer about all I use is 1/4 and 1/16oz silver spoons vertical jigged. Also when you use blade baits or spoons, tie on a swivel and a 1 to 2ft leader of stiff line(I use 20lb mono), it cuts down on the bait fouling on the line and helps keep the twist out.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Troy Dave said:


> When vertical jigging blade baits, let it hit bottom but only for a second or less and then lift. Most of the saugeyes pin it as it hits bottom, and if you let it lay they realize it's not food and leave it. I see a lot of people take a long pause on the drop and no pause on the lift. Do just the opposite and on the lift hold it for 3 to 5 sec before dropping. I think sometimes it gets their attention. I've even had them grab it while holding on the lift. The lift can be a quick snap or a slow lift, that will depend on the fish. Some days they won't touch a vertical presentation but as mentioned if you cast out and hop it back they will smack it. I have never had any luck with spoons at Indian, however when I camp at Alum in the summer about all I use is 1/4 and 1/16oz silver spoons vertical jigged. Also when you use blade baits or spoons, tie on a swivel and a 1 to 2ft leader of stiff line(I use 20lb mono), it cuts down on the bait fouling on the line and helps keep the twist out.


Would straight braid work? That’s what i usually do. Since indian so murky i don’t think they mind. Thanks you though for that info! very helpful. I wish more guys would make youtube videos about saugeye around here lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Would straight braid work? That’s what i usually do. Since indian so murky i don’t think they mind. Thanks you though for that info! very helpful. I wish more guys would make youtube videos about saugeye around here lol


It will work,but he me mentions the leader more for preventing the lure from fouling up. A stiff mono or floro leader helps prevent this,an honestly in the shallow water is a good shock absorber for the stong runs....


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> It will work,but he me mentions the leader more for preventing the lure from fouling up. A stiff mono or floro leader helps prevent this,an honestly in the shallow water is a good shock absorber for the stong runs....


I have 20 lb mono leader but it seems like it would take away from the ‘ feel ‘ of the blade or spoon. I will try it out tho. Idk i don’t like how heavier mono out of the pack is curly. Like with floro or braid it’s straight. I like how mono is cheap tho lol


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> No doubt thebuckeye eye population took a major hit... a big majority of the fish caught the last 3 seasons have been from 2 strong year classes. An at times really easy to catch.
> Imo it will be up to 10 years before it is what it was before the repairs... still fish to b had just far from the world class saugeye fishery it used to be


Well, that sucks to hear! But I really figured that’s what would happen! It will still be good to get on the lake again though!


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Great thread!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

float4fish said:


> Great thread!


been to marysville lately?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> Well, that sucks to hear! But I really figured that’s what would happen! It will still be good to get on the lake again though!


An dont get ne wrong theres etes to be caught. Just imo the numbers are WAY down. An the average size will drop if that big year class we have been catching doesnt show up like it has the last two years.
Another thing though,i imagine thete will be more 25"+ fish pulled from there then normal the next few years. The average size fish i seen caught last year was 22/23".... 
I for one will keep on trying....


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I have 20 lb mono leader but it seems like it would take away from the ‘ feel ‘ of the blade or spoon. I will try it out tho. Idk i don’t like how heavier mono out of the pack is curly. Like with floro or braid it’s straight. I like how mono is cheap tho lol


You don't need to use 20lb, that is just what I happen to have now. Used to use 14lb PLine, that is fairly stiff, but I ran out. It does not affect the action at all, the bait still flutters around on the duo loc snap. The only thing I use braid for is fishing stick baits and joshys late fall and winter from shore and the only reason I use it at all is to cut back on lost baits. I prefer mono most of the time. With blade baits and spoons it gives a little spring or delayed action on the lift or hop that I think is an advantage where braid gives instant motion, not too subtle. I have tried braid several times and just don't like it, not even for a plain jig and worm.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

I


Dillon.R.Nott said:


> been to marysville lately?


Been a few weeks. Too busy right now. They are pretty easy to find though, still that 7-9 inch range.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

I


Dillon.R.Nott said:


> been to marysville lately?


Been a few weeks. Too busy right now. They are pretty easy to find though, still that 7-9 inch range.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

When they get done with buckeye there will be a lot more saugeye fishing areas.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> No doubt thebuckeye eye population took a major hit... a big majority of the fish caught the last 3 seasons have been from 2 strong year classes. An at times really easy to catch.
> Imo it will be up to 10 years before it is what it was before the repairs... still fish to b had just far from the world class saugeye fishery it used to be[/QUOT


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Troy Dave said:


> You don't need to use 20lb, that is just what I happen to have now. Used to use 14lb PLine, that is fairly stiff, but I ran out. It does not affect the action at all, the bait still flutters around on the duo loc snap. The only thing I use braid for is fishing stick baits and joshys late fall and winter from shore and the only reason I use it at all is to cut back on lost baits. I prefer mono most of the time. With blade baits and spoons it gives a little spring or delayed action on the lift or hop that I think is an advantage where braid gives instant motion, not too subtle. I have tried braid several times and just don't like it, not even for a plain jig and worm.


i use braid line last 30 years for every fishing for main line,then i use swivel and mono leeder from 10# to 40# to quick snap,it work perfect.i will not put mono on my spool only have extra spool mono if line is freezing.


----------

